# New Arrival - Helson Skindiver C3 Lume



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

Introducing my shiny new 'vintage' look Helson Skindiver. This is the C3 Lume (white) no date version and I hope you enjoy the pictures (and yes I already know it's a Fifty Fathoms homage). Enjoy.......


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

That's one of the nicest homages I have seen for a while :yes: good acquisition.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Very nice indeed, :thumbup:

Cheers Martin


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

can.t get much better than that.....l. very nice &clear


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

a bit good that; the better of the two methinks.


----------



## Big Rick (Dec 28, 2010)

Very nice, I like it a lot!!


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Very classy looking - congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

:shocking: I want one!!!.... :crybaby:

...a question a bit off-topic... wasn't there a similar MKII? The reason I asked is that I was on their site a few days ago looking for it and couldn't find it anywhere in the catalogue...


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

a great looking watch very nice.

bowie


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Really nice, that!

Got any specs for us, Redd?

(Does this make me too lazy to google? Well I'm out and about and on 3G it could take me all weekend...)


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> :shocking: I want one!!!.... :crybaby:
> 
> ...a question a bit off-topic... wasn't there a similar MKII? The reason I asked is that I was on their site a few days ago looking for it and couldn't find it anywhere in the catalogue...


This type of homage has been done before by at least two makers. The 'Corvus Bradley' along side the real deal (and inspiration for the Orange Helson):










And the one your looking for is the MKII Stringray, who have done at least two versions. While very, very similar I think the MKII looks a little sterile (very black & white) compared to the Helson - still very nice tbh.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> :shocking: I want one!!!.... :crybaby:
> 
> ...a question a bit off-topic... wasn't there a similar MKII? The reason I asked is that I was on their site a few days ago looking for it and couldn't find it anywhere in the catalogue...


I believe Bill Yao did one, may not offer it currently, but probably cost more than the Helson Kutusov linked to.

Addendum: I believe Corvus offered/offers a real or mock moisture disk like the military models. :think:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

very cool watch......although out of all the hommages, i prefer eddies one.....rad disc included......


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Redd pointed me out to the right direction... the Stingray I had in mind was this one (now out of production but still available)










I like Eddie's version too but that is also long gone (isn't it?) and honestly I think I would live a lot better with it without the radiation thingy.

EDIT: Shoot... I just realized I need one more watch... just one last one, I swear!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

I'm liking the jagged edges around the bezel. Nice watch :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

For those who had money to burn (comparatively),Corvus made 50 of their Bradley dive watch repro in PVD for an Internet outdoors gear firm $1750 (a little less if you bought early), all gone (first sale).

(I'm lazy, or I'd drag the image to my site to share. Click the link, it should still be live.)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> For those who had money to burn (comparatively) Corvus made 50 of their Bradley dive watch repro in PVD for an Internet outdoors gear firm $1750 (a little less if you bought early), all gone (first sale).
> 
> (I'm lazy, or I'd drag the image to my site to share. Click the link, it should still be live.)


Nice David but I still prefer the MKII or Redd's Helson... and the Helson is growing on me! That bezel is amazing!! :man_in_love: (plus, it's one of the rare times I'm falling for the cheaper one between two things! Maybe I can make a habit out of it? :sweatdrop: )

This was a really nice post, I had never really looked into Helson's catalogue and they have some amazing watches for a (well...) reasonable amount of money. I think I just knew the Shark 20ATMs which is probably the only watch they make that I don't like.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

These Helson's sure are a nice lot :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Ticker said:


> I'm liking the jagged edges around the bezel. Nice watch :thumbsup:


I was looking at that...looks like it could double-up as a saw  . (no need to carry your Swiss Army knife any more).


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

The Skindiver really is lovely. I don't think I have ever read a bad comment on one yet.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

I Think this is the only recently released watch that has the "wow" factor to it.


----------



## a-new-hope (Aug 17, 2010)

recieved mine this week too

really impressed with the quality of this watch for the money Helson are a company to watch thats for sure


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

... they are all sold out... :sadwalk:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I prefer the Helson as well. I think the Corvus watch is overhyped, though I've never had one in my hands.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> I prefer the Helson as well. I think the Corvus watch is overhyped, though I've never had one in my hands.


I was looking at the MKII (again) and it says it's 42mm including crown?? (can't post the link, it's a commercial site). If that's true, it's out of my wish-list... too small.


----------



## 1475lee (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice it looks great.


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

a-new-hope said:


> recieved mine this week too
> 
> really impressed with the quality of this watch for the money Helson are a company to watch thats for sure


Congrats on the purchase - nice to see a fair few of these were sold on our side of the pond.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Heads up! A few are still available!


----------

